# 2 verschiedene Monitore nebeneinander ?



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Hallo 

Da ich diese Woche einen 2. LCD Monitor 23 oder 24 Zoll bekomme, wollte ich mal fragen ob das geht das ich die nebeneinander stellen kann ?
Wenn der doch nur 23 Zoll ist dann ist der ja kleiner als mein jetziger (24")!! Hat aber auch FullHD!!!


LG streetjumper16


----------



## ASD_588 (14. August 2011)

wen beide die gleich auflösung haben dan müst es ohne probleme gehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> wen beide die gleich auflösung haben dan müst es ohne probleme gehen.



Gibt es da keine Probleme wegen der Größe ?


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (14. August 2011)

Wenn genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist passt das.  Der Unterschied zw. 23 und 24 zoll beträgt in der höhe vllt. 1-2 cm das stört nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

retarDeD.aNiMaL schrieb:


> Wenn genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist passt das.  Der Unterschied zw. 23 und 24 zoll beträgt in der höhe vllt. 1-2 cm das stört nicht.



Zocken will ich ja sowiso nicht auf beiden! Ich möchte den andren als 2. Bildschirm nutzen um mehr Platz für Anwendungen zu haben etc. 
Aber wenn das nur so wenig ist dann hört sich das ja mal gut an


----------



## Lordadmiral (14. August 2011)

Das funktioniert ohne Probleme, ich hab hier nen 27" Monitor als Primärbildschirm laufen (1920x1200) und links daneben läuft mein 22" Monitor (1680x1050) als Sekundärbildschirm. Zocken tue ich auf dem 27" und als Ablage nutze ich den 22"


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. August 2011)

Man kann doch so ziemlich alles kombinieren. Schwierig wird es dann nur bei Spielen, aber selbst das geht, dank SoftTH:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Thx nebenbei an Olstyle für dieses Pic!)

Gruss Lucky


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Ah danke Leute 

Dann brauch ich ja keine Angst zu haben das es nicht gehen wird 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage!

Ich habe im Moment diesen Monitor: SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H (LS24LRZKUV/EN) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Da drauf zocke ich auch PC so wie mit meiner Xbox 360 per HDMI 

Jetzt bekomme ich von meiner Schwester noch diesen Monitor/TV: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_20013035/LG-Flatron-M237WDP-M237WDP-PZ

Auf welchem währe es den besser zu zocken ? 


LG streetjumper16


----------

